# bye lucy



## geckoadam (May 29, 2007)

No more pain I'm sorry to see you go to snake heaven
Love you lots my little blue eyed Lucy girl


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP buddy


----------

